# Who posted about filling the gap with a bridge in the doorway?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Though a crummy picture. 
This is what I did on the old HO layout.

I had a hinge on one side and you can see the door lock thing I was talking about to keep it in place. Mine went down to be out of the way.











You can see some of her garbage in this picture!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ed I read the same post but can't find it either.hwell:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I managed to find it: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3026&highlight=bridge+door

I moved your thread to the Layout Design forum as well...


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Your "door lock thing" seems to be a barrel bolt. Just in case someone actually goes to the hardware store for one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

alcoman said:


> Your "door lock thing" seems to be a barrel bolt. Just in case someone actually goes to the hardware store for one.



Thanks............I didn't know what it was called.:thumbsup:

A door lock thing was the first thing that came to my mind at the time.


----------



## rbf (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe it's a door slide bolt, I maybe wrong.


----------

